

Switch to vegetable fats linked to death risk - alecdibble
http://www.futurity.org/top-stories/switch-to-vegetable-fats-linked-to-death-risk/

======
marco-fiset
Next up on HN : "A recent study proved that breathing will eventually kill
you!".

